# Get your Yahoo! using your default mail client.



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I just installed this little program, yahoopops, and it works well. Having online accounts is convenient but I when I'm at home I don't want to have to go to yahoo to check my mail all the time. Since I check my ISP mail account several times a day using outlook without opening Internet explorer this is very handy. Check it out here http://yahoopops.sourceforge.net/ . Yes, its free.

Now all I need is a program that will let me do the same with Excite and other non pop3 accounts.


----------



## jmegert (Aug 31, 2002)

Try ePrompter at www.eprompter.com.

I use it for all my email notifications.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I downloaded YahooPops and it _seemed_ to work fine for a couple of weeks. Imagine my surprise when I went to Yahoo two days ago and found _*47*_ messages! Although YahooPops allowed me to download _some_ of my messages, it left many more on the server.
Just a caveat: if you use YahooPops, check your Yahoo mail occasionally to recover the messages it misses!


----------

